# Anyone try the Audioquest DragonFly DAC/Amp yet?



## sbradley02

http://www.audioquest.com/usb_digital_analog_converter/dragonfly-dac
   
  Specs on something this small seems almost too good to be true.
   
  Need some listening impressions, especially using the headphone driver.


----------



## melomaniac

saw it at THE Show in Newport Beach, but didn't get to test it...
   
  should be tested side by side with the Centrance DACport I suppose...


----------



## sbradley02

Quote: 





melomaniac said:


> saw it at THE Show in Newport Beach, but didn't get to test it...
> 
> should be tested side by side with the Centrance DACport I suppose...


 

 Another interesting product. Thanks for the reference.


----------



## kenman345

Jude has it, he was bringing it around at the NYC Meet Up. I didn't get to try it out though


----------



## HiFiGuy528

I would love to try one out against my HeadStreamer and Audioengine D1.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Im not sure this is the appropriate place for this thread, but i heard it it yesterday at ChiUniFi6, and i was very impressed. it sounded significantly better than the Calyx Coffee that i compared it to back to back, and it sounded about the same as my Audio-GD Sparrow, all in an extremely diminuitive package. color me impressed.
   
  thoguh this was listening to it with JH-13s, i dont know how it would fair with fullsized cans using the internal amp at least, but jude said he used even the LCD-3s straight out of it, and said they sounded not too bad.
   
  this is definitely a product people should be looking at. if i did a lot of portable listening with a laptop, i would get one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Roscoeiii

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> Im not sure this is the appropriate place for this thread, but i heard it it yesterday at ChiUniFi6, and i was very impressed. it sounded significantly better than the Calyx Coffee that i compared it to back to back, and it sounded about the same as my Audio-GD Sparrow, all in an extremely diminuitive package. color me impressed.
> 
> thoguh this was listening to it with JH-13s, i dont know how it would fair with fullsized cans using the internal amp at least, but jude said he used even the LCD-3s straight out of it, and said they sounded not too bad.
> 
> this is definitely a product people should be looking at. if i did a lot of portable listening with a laptop, i would get one in a heartbeat.


 

 Ah yes, those are the sorts of impressions I am looking for. Jude said he's also written something up on this. Patiently awaiting his post(s) on it.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Every impressions I read on the web is positive so I'm excited to get mine this week.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> Every impressions I read on the web is positive so I'm excited to get mine this week.


 
   
  Hell i might eve by one for the once a year i go home and i only take my laptop with me...it really is amazing for the price and size.


----------



## El_Doug

Looks stupidly expensive for what it is... but I guess that doesn't shock me, coming from a company that sells "audiophile" cables


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





el_doug said:


> Looks stupidly expensive for what it is... but I guess that doesn't shock me, coming from a company that sells "audiophile" cables


 
   
  This exactly. I can't be totally sure, but I'm sure their flagship power cable sells for above $7000 on Amazon.


----------



## Currawong

I couldn't resist and bought one. Initial impressions out of my MacBook Pro with my Symphones Magnums are positive but I can hear its limitations compared to my main system obviously. The interesting test I reckon will be how much of an improvement over my MacBook Pro's headphone out it will be. I'm sure it is way better than the sound from many Windows laptops.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Quote: 





currawong said:


> I couldn't resist and bought one. Initial impressions out of my MacBook Pro with my Symphones Magnums are positive but I can hear its limitations compared to my main system obviously. The interesting test I reckon will be how much of an improvement over my MacBook Pro's headphone out it will be. I'm sure it is way better than the sound from many Windows laptops.


 
   
  What headphones have you tried?  I am waiting for mine to arrive.


----------



## ChrisSC

Hey Currawong, I noticed on your profile that you've got an iPad...can the Dragonfly be used with an iPad through a camera kit?  Thanks!


----------



## ericpwiseguy

I'm using it with my w5000 sounds great for what it is....pictures in my gallery will mainly use on the road and my office... love the form factor http://www.head-fi.org/gallery/album/view/id/657586/user_id/148346.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Here's my unboxing. It's very well made. 

[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SWwe2X5kfA&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/VIDEO]


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





chrissc said:


> Hey Currawong, I noticed on your profile that you've got an iPad...can the Dragonfly be used with an iPad through a camera kit?  Thanks!


 
   
  As far as I know this will not pull the raw data from iDevices - all it would do is act like an LOD amp from the iPad, not a DAC.


----------



## sbradley02

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> As far as I know this will not pull the raw data from iDevices - all it would do is act like an LOD amp from the iPad, not a DAC.


 

 No, an iPad does indeed support USB Audio (I don't own an iPad but I borrowed it and tested it). The problem with an iPad is that it limits the amount of current that a USB device can draw, I believe 100mA. I am going to guess the Dragonfly draws more. This means that you would have to use a powered USB hub to use the Dragonfly. An alternative is to use an Amp/DAC with an internal battery like the Leckerton (which is what I tested with an iPad).


----------



## liamstrain

A bueno - thank you for the correction.


----------



## Asr

I bought one from ElusiveDisc during their recent 10%-off sale and it just arrived today. Testing it out at work where it's replacing a HeadRoom Bithead, with the Senn HD419 headphones on some 16/44 files.
   
  I gotta admit, I was preparing for something not much better than the Bithead. There's only so much that can be done with USB-direct power.
   
  But this tiny thing packs a serious punch! I was immediately surprised by its low, solid bass and overall force to the sound. Where the Bithead sounds semi-murky, the Dragonfly is substantially clearer too.
   
  I got this intending it to use it at least as a Bithead replacement at work (for things like online music + video streaming) if not a portable laptop setup with my IEMs, and I'm thinking it could probably do both easily. I'm pretty impressed so far and I haven't even used my better headphones yet.
   
  More to come later?
   
  Btw I don't really like AudioQuest as a brand (they make too many snake-oil cables IMO) but I couldn't help pass up the opportunity to get a Dragonfly because it's just so conveniently tiny. Haven't seen anything like it on the market.


----------



## Puma Cat

I got mine yesterday...here are some pix...
   
  Audioquest Dragonfly USB DAC...nicely boxed.
   

   
  Product info similar to the packaging for the current Audioquest digital cable products...

   
  Box, manual and packaging. The manual is for computer configuration.

   
   
  Dragonfly and it's case...

   
   The Dragonfly lights up in different colors for different sampling rates....
  1) 44.1 KHz is green...


   
   2) 88.2 is orange...

   
  3) 96 KHz is violet...

   
  Impressions to follow in the next post...


----------



## Puma Cat

After about an hour of listening to the Dragonfly with my Grado RS60i headphones, and being quite impressed with the naturalness and high level of sound quality of the Dragonfly, I installed it on my Macbook based music server system running PureMusic and iTunes. Bear in mind that I'm presently using an incredibly inexpensive, generic stereo miniplug to RCA cable...probably not even Monoprice quality. And, it's got about 1 hour of burn-in time on it. 

 Right out of the box, the Dragonfly impresses, it's a natural-sounding DAC with a smooth and musical midrange. Playing "Ella and Louis" in 24/96 from an HD Tracks download, Ella's voice sounds gorgeous, sweet and melodious; Louis Armstrong's voice has that lovely textural throatiness that we all remember him for. The Dragonfly doesn't have the drive-you-out of the room brightness and aggressiveness that the Bifrost had when first unboxed. It's smoother than that, and it will be very interesting to see if it burns in in the way the Bifrost did very beautifully. Presently the highest highs are just a skosh on the bright side, hopefully these will smooth out a bit with some hours on the clock. Overall, the presentation is very musical, but a bit drier and not as liquid and mellifluous as the Bifrost or Wadia 121. The imaging is excellent, but soundstage is more forward (you're at row 6 than row 12) than on the Bifrost or Wadia. The bass, however is truly outstanding. 

 The Dragonfly, though, really loves rock 'n roll....this DAC has a punchy, dynamic sound that really reminds me of my Rega P5 turntable; a real _kickin'-out-the jams_quality to it that's gets your feet moving and your blood flowing.


----------



## Puma Cat

Got a Grado Prestige extension cable and 1/4/ to 1/8" adapter cable today, so I listened a bit with my RS225is...and I continue to be very impressed with this DAC. 
   
  To the poster that said this that wasn't worth $249, I think a re-appraisal is in order. This DAC utilizes the same Gordon Rankin-developed Streamlength asynchronous USB code used in the Wavelength DACs and the Ayre QB-9. This is some serious crap with respect to an async USB implementation.The Dragonfly also uses dual master clocks to minimize jitter, and direct-coupled cirecuitry from the ESS Sabre DAC chip to the analog volume control and output section. All this adds up to some serious performance for the money, and is a notable innovation for folks like myself who want to take audiophile D/A capability to work or on the road with them using a laptop. 
   
  Moreover, I wouldn't go knockin' the performance of a DAC until you've heard it for yourself.


----------



## Puma Cat

Quote: 





asr said:


> "I bought one from ElusiveDisc during their recent 10%-off sale and it just arrived today. Testing it out at work where it's replacing a HeadRoom Bithead, with the Senn HD419 headphones on some 16/44 files.
> 
> I gotta admit, I was preparing for something not much better than the Bithead. There's only so much that can be done with USB-direct power.
> 
> B*ut this tiny thing packs a serious punch! I was immediately surprised by its low, solid bass and overall force to the sound."*


 
   
  I completely agree, this DAC has a punchy, dynamic quality to it and very impressive bass performance. It kicks out the jams on rock 'n roll, I've noticed.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

puma cat said:


> I completely agree, this DAC has a punchy, dynamic quality to it and very impressive bass performance. It kicks out the jams on rock 'n roll, I've noticed.




+1


----------



## Currawong

Quote: 





chrissc said:


> Hey Currawong, I noticed on your profile that you've got an iPad...can the Dragonfly be used with an iPad through a camera kit?  Thanks!


 
   
  Draws too much current unfortunately, so no. It would have to go through a USB hub.
   
  Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Symphones Magnums and AT ESW10JPNs.
   
  Quote: 





asr said:


> But this tiny thing packs a serious punch! I was immediately surprised by its low, solid bass and overall force to the sound. Where the Bithead sounds semi-murky, the Dragonfly is substantially clearer too.


 
   
  I'm also pretty impressed with how well it does with my headphones. I didn't feel my L3 improved on it.
   
  I did do some more comparisons: Definitely an improvement over my 2011 MacBook Pro's headphone out. It seems to be somewhere behind my Foxtex HP-P1 as a DAC and my DX100 as both a DAC and an amp. Using it out of my Vaunix lab-grade USB hub it jumps up in capability as a DAC, putting it somewhere in capability close to those portable units, which is interesting, even if the combo is a bit unrealistic.


----------



## qusp

I wouldnt bank on it working with the ipad at all just yet. the fact it uses async usb using Gordons driver tech poses some questions. it may work, it may not, with or without the powered hub.
   
  i'm guessing this uses an ES9023, not bad at all with the right design, but its not a Sabre32 or reference series dac. it would be a very tall order (impossible) to run 2 clocks, USB receiver, the MCU, the IV stage and a sabre32/sabre8/sabre reference dac within the power budget of a standard USB port. The es9023 has an internal charge pump to generate the negative supply rail for its analogue stage and using this method it has the ability to output a full 2v line out. It will drive some headphones directly even without a buffer, as long as they can survive on 2v
   
  its a $2.50 part vs a $40 part, but there have been some very nice dacs built with this part.


----------



## Puma Cat

Yes, it does use the ESS Sabre 9023 DAC.


----------



## Puma Cat

currawong said:


> Draws too much current unfortunately, so no. It would have to go through a USB hub.
> 
> 
> Symphones Magnums and AT ESW10JPNs.
> ...




Yes, I would say that this is accurate. I used it in my full amp/preamp/loudspeaker system, and while it's impressive for what it is, it simply cannot compare to my Wadia 121, for example.


----------



## sbradley02

Quote: 





puma cat said:


> Yes, it does use the ESS Sabre 9023 DAC.


 

 What would be the equivalent model in Burr Brown or Crystal?


----------



## Puma Cat

sbradley02 said:


> What would be the equivalent model in Burr Brown or Crystal?




I have no idea, and why does it matter? It's not about the chip, it's about the final implementation...


----------



## sbradley02

Quote: 





puma cat said:


> I have no idea, and why does it matter? It's not about the chip, it's about the final implementation...


 

 Both matter, and mainly as a point of curiosity.


----------



## thread

I wonder if my forthcoming Samsung Galaxy S3 will be able to run this DAC properly. I could see myself attaching this sucker with or without the RSA Shadow to the back of a hard-shell case I could just pop off when I don't need the SQ  Holy crap that would be niftysauce.


----------



## dcginc

Yeah I too am wondering if the CCK via the iPad can make the dragonfly work


----------



## dcginc

Or if a dr Botts USB hub would do the 'trick'


----------



## HiFiGuy528

I got this to fix my OCD.


----------



## tzjin

Nice article from CNET. What do you guys think?
   
  http://news.cnet.com/8301-13645_3-57463791-47/a-tiny-usb-digital-to-analog-converter-from-audioquest/?tag=txt;title


----------



## LoveKnight

Yeah, I am going to watch more impressions, opinions and reviews of this little monster. Thanks guys!


----------



## Raines

any compare to the ODAC/C-421 combo?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

The sound is very fast and clean. Bass is tight. It's the BEST sounding portable dec/amp I own and tried. Sound wise, it's worth the money, but not features.﻿


----------



## sbradley02

http://www.head-fi.org/t/617241/audioquest-dragonfly-review-affordable-outstanding-tiny-dac-amp


----------



## Asr

As an update from my previous post, I ended up returning my Dragonfly. I ran into some showstopping technical issues with it on Vista x64 and Win7 x64 (my desktop and laptop, respectively). Inaudible volume levels on Vista and crackling/staticky sound on Win7, neither of which I was able to fix. Maybe I had a faulty unit, but the experience turned me off. The work PC that I tested it on was an XP 32-bit box btw, had no issues with it on that OS.
   
  I've gone back to the Bithead for my at-work use and will probably look into an AC-powered USB DAC eventually for home instead.


----------



## sashaw

Great to know it works perfectly with Mac. Has anyone compared it with iBasso D12? I know it is a very compact little DAC, but for my laptop bag, not much difference.


----------



## nc8000

Quote: 





asr said:


> As an update from my previous post, I ended up returning my Dragonfly. I ran into some showstopping technical issues with it on Vista x64 and Win7 x64 (my desktop and laptop, respectively). Inaudible volume levels on Vista and crackling/staticky sound on Win7, neither of which I was able to fix. Maybe I had a faulty unit, but the experience turned me off. The work PC that I tested it on was an XP 32-bit box btw, had no issues with it on that OS.
> 
> I've gone back to the Bithead for my at-work use and will probably look into an AC-powered USB DAC eventually for home instead.


 
   
  What player software were you using ?
  I have discovered that in foobar2000 with wasapi the buffer has to be right at the minimum of 50ms or you get horrible crackling. It seem to be a problem with async communication as apparently the HeadStreamer has the exact same problem


----------



## Asr

Quote: 





nc8000 said:


> What player software were you using ?
> I have discovered that in foobar2000 with wasapi the buffer has to be right at the minimum of 50ms or you get horrible crackling. It seem to be a problem with async communication as apparently the HeadStreamer has the exact same problem


 
   
  I tried both Foobar and J River, with no difference between them. I should note that I experienced the inaudible volume and crackling at all times - not just when playing music. Both issues manifested on regular Windows audio playback from both DVD and online-streaming sources (i.e., Netflix). I also never used WASAPI and used only ASIO.


----------



## Ditti

I bought this on a whim, and I could hear a very sickening thump as I opened my wallet. I think it's expensive. Then I went home, showered, rushed through dinner while reading the quick setup guide, and finally sat down to play with it. 20 minutes post setup and I plugged in my iems. The thump is back, but this time it's thumping with the music and I had all but forgotten about the money I'd spent. It really sounds good. I'm loving it and as I type these words, I've got it hooked up to my girlfriend's AT A900's. D


----------



## sygyzy

Quote: 





tzjin said:


> Nice article from CNET. What do you guys think?
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13645_3-57463791-47/a-tiny-usb-digital-to-analog-converter-from-audioquest/?tag=txt;title


 
   
  Are the readers on CNET the stupidest people on the planet? I know that's harsh but I feel like Guttenberg is like Ferran Adria trying to explain cooking to elementary school cafeteria ladies.


----------



## kenman345

Pretty sure he's trying to make it a bit easier to understand as the scope of CNET ranges to more than just areas of audio. less specialized readers than what you'd find here.
  Quote: 





sygyzy said:


> Are the readers on CNET the stupidest people on the planet? I know that's harsh but I feel like Guttenberg is like Ferran Adria trying to explain cooking to elementary school cafeteria ladies.


----------



## olegausany

Got mine over a week ago after discovering that Best Buy sells them (had to go out of city to get one) to compare to E17 and Audioengine D1 and prefer it ove both of them especially E17 while driving my D7000 and D600. I have nothing to add about how good sounds to what already was said before. I use Foobar under Win 7 Pro 64 bit and have no problem described earlier in this thread but I had when using Audioengine D1 and even setting buffer to minimum settings didn't solve problem completely kt still was happening from track to track regardless of the input used and while using optical input it was powered by my UPS's front USB ports intended for charging. DragonFly  also works without problems using ASIO4ALL unlike Audioengine D1 and E17. I also have Arcam rPac on his way to me to see if he can beat it. I'm also interested to try Ibasso D7 but unability to get from US dealer with easy return stops me plus i'm considering Nuforce Icon HD but not sure if it worth extra $50


----------



## tzjin

Quote: 





sygyzy said:


> Are the readers on CNET the stupidest people on the planet? I know that's harsh but I feel like Guttenberg is like Ferran Adria trying to explain cooking to elementary school cafeteria ladies.


 

 The audio equipment reviews are both very vague and extremely positive. The rest of their articles are sometimes better, but I feel that they have way too many writers posting frivolous content.


----------



## Jaje

Does anyone know max. output current of Audioquest Dragonfly in mA? There is no such spec in Audioquest website.


----------



## thrand1

Quote: 





jaje said:


> Does anyone know max. output current of Audioquest Dragonfly in mA? There is no such spec in Audioquest website.


 

 125mW @ 32 ohms if you're looking for the maximum headphone amplifier spec. Page 4 of the brochure


----------



## catspaw

Well, i was considering the audiquest dragonfly but i went ll the way up to a Schiit Asgard (Getting the BIfrost later on, USB version even thou ill use it on optical most times).
  After i upgraded the Fiio E17 (for portable use anyway) to the Asgard, for my HE-400 i begun that beatifull moment in audio when you discover the next level of beauty and are still in Awe of it.
   
  The feeling is gone now (7 days in) but i still love it.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

I'll have the new Meridian Explorer today so I'm excited to compare the two.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> I'll have the new Meridian Explorer today so I'm excited to compare the two.


 
  Where is your video gone?


----------



## RestoredSparda

Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> I'll have the new Meridian Explorer today so I'm excited to compare the two.


 
   
  Any impressions or comparisons between the two?    =)


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Quote: 





restoredsparda said:


> Any impressions or comparisons between the two?    =)


 
   
  [size=medium]Gave the Meridian Explorer some ear time on headphones.  The ME definitely has more resolution and air than the DragonFly (DF), both set at 24/96k.  Vocals on the ME has more depth and mid-bass is cleaner.  One can say the DF is slightly warmer than ME.  The ME is definitely a notch above the DF in terms of being able to reproduce complex music more clearly while the DF is not as refined.  The DF may be easier to like for some due to it's slightly more "analog" sound signature.  The ME makes cheapo headphones sound good and good headphones sound even better.  The NuForce hp-800 sounds much better through the ME.  [/size]


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> Where is your video gone?


 
   
  sorry, I had to add some more info in the video.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> sorry, I had to add some more info in the video.


 
  Thanks, I will sure get it  , as soon as the iUSB from ifi arrives, as it makes a big difference in SQ, no really! that much.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

get a good quality USB cable.  The WireWorld Starlight does make a difference.


----------



## Gintaras

Meridian product is wonderful, Wireworld Starlight is great cable, have one in my DAC dedicated setup hooked to big system and find it superb.


----------



## dryvadeum

Has anyone been able to compare the Dragonfly to the Stoner Acoustics UD100 or Hifimedy Sabre? 

Ive got the UD100 and wondering if its worth upgrading to the Dragonfly since they both have the same DAC chip?


----------



## Rowlf

I have got the Dragonfly today and ran some A/B testing with my Bushmaster dac. I did the test using my in-ear Sony MPA3. 
   
  Using earphones, the Bushmaster was marginally better in terms of music resolution and depth. The separation of instruments of orchestra pieces were clearer. However when playing Buddy Guy in simple music, just vocal and guitar, there wasn't much between them. The Dragonfly gives more bass so if you are into rock and like your bass with more body, then Dragonfly will suit you. 
   
  I had a look at the Meridian on the youtube video posted. Looks very promising. One thing though, if I want to carry dac around in my pocket, chances are, I won't want to carry accessories USB cables. In this instance, Dragonfly is still the dac to beat.


----------

